# java moss white tufts



## TankPlanter (May 31, 2015)

Hi all- I'm a newbie attempting to grow java moss. It has white directional tufts only on edges. My driftwood had previously had a white fungus/bacterial thing on it when I first put it in the tank (tank is about 2 months old), could be related?

Please see pic. 

So- is this an odd type of algae showing up nowhere else in the tank, a fungus, or something specific to java moss? And what do I do about it?

The rest of the java moss is on rocks, and it definitely doesn't look happy, but no white stuff on just one side.

Tank is low tech, low light, dirt, no ferts, Finnex Stingray on for 4hrs/off 3/on 5.

Looks exactly like the stuff in this thread, for what it's worth, but I don't think the responses make sense for my tank...

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=55331

Thanks for your help!!


----------



## Naiad (Jun 20, 2014)

Hey are you sure it's growing on it and not just "stuck"? My moss sometimes resembles that when it traps particles floating in the water (aka the whitish stuff). It especially looks like that if some algae is growing on it that traps the particles. 

So in my opinion, it's just random aquarium debris. Whether or not there is algae underneath is hard to tell. I wouldn't worry about it unless it starts taking over. To me, it looks like it just need a mini vacuuming (or brushing away with your hand) and it will go away. 

Oh, and I highly doubt it has anything to do with the infamous fuzzy driftwood stuff. That stuff is harmless and always disappears on it's own never to be seen again. It only grows on the wood and never (in my experience) moves onto plants.


----------



## rtfish (Oct 2, 2014)

When java moss grows out and searches for things to grab onto, it does have little tufts on the ends that it uses for latching on. May be the case for yours.


----------



## TankPlanter (May 31, 2015)

K thanks for the input...I'll go with the 'ignore' plan, always my favorite! It does have 'directional', linear growth- looks like little white combs- on the edges of the moss...but you're right, it isn't taking over. So I'll just do nothing and see if the moss survives...Thanks.


----------



## KilifishJay (Jun 8, 2020)

So not one person commenting has any idea what so ever and they all ignored the post's details and clear photograph? I have exactly the same problem and to go from forum to forum reading comments from people with no idea, but wild speculations already ruled by by the initial post, is very frustrating.


----------

